# Stream to multiple platforms directly from OBS without restream.io?



## DReffects (Jan 11, 2021)

Hey Guys,

so i have enough bandwidth to stream to facebook, youtube and twitch simultaneously - but unfortunately i do not see an option to stream to multiple destinations at the same time within OBS. 

I do not want to use a paid service like restream.io since bandwidth on my end is not a problem.
I've seen a guide with ffpeg and stuff, but that seems way to complicated...

Is there a special version of OBS that has this feature built in?

Thanks!


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Jan 11, 2021)

Install correct plugin.





						Multiple RTMP outputs plugin
					

sorayuki submitted a new resource:  Multiple RTMP outputs plugin - a plugin to streaming to multiple RTMP servers with shared or standalone encoders  This is a plugin to streaming to multiple RTMP servers concurrently. It's able to share encoders with main output of OBS to save CPU power. It can...




					obsproject.com


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 11, 2021)

Also, just in case, are you SURE the streaming platforms take the EXACT same video and audio encoding settings? Hope so... If not, you need not only the upload bandwidth, but also the CPU/GPU (encoding) capacity for additional renderings


----------



## DReffects (Jan 11, 2021)

Superb, thank you very much!



Lawrence_SoCal said:


> Also, just in case, are you SURE the streaming platforms take the EXACT same video and audio encoding settings? Hope so... If not, you need not only the upload bandwidth, but also the CPU/GPU (encoding) capacity for additional renderings


You're right, I'll have to investigate here. I'd suspect that both youtube, twitch and facebook will accept a standard 4k or 1080p stream somehow :)


----------



## skog_07 (Jan 11, 2021)

how do i conect obs whit twitch


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 11, 2021)

DReffects said:


> You're right, I'll have to investigate here. I'd suspect that both youtube, twitch and facebook will accept a standard 4k or 1080p stream somehow :)



Nope, FaceBook by default only accepts 720p (special gaming partner can get 1080p). And then audio bitrate, keyframes, etc recommendations don't exactly match (from what I recall... but not something I do, so don't take my word for it). Someone else will have to comment on a recommending setting that (maybe/hopefully) works with both FB and YouTube. And no FB 4K that I'm aware of. So if planning 4K to YT/Twitch, then definitely a re-encode required for FB


----------



## DReffects (Jan 14, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> Nope, FaceBook by default only accepts 720p (special gaming partner can get 1080p). And then audio bitrate, keyframes, etc recommendations don't exactly match (from what I recall... but not something I do, so don't take my word for it). Someone else will have to comment on a recommending setting that (maybe/hopefully) works with both FB and YouTube. And no FB 4K that I'm aware of. So if planning 4K to YT/Twitch, then definitely a re-encode required for FB


Thanks for the heads up! I was expecting i'd be like with youtube - even if you blast full 4k at 50mbit towards the service, they convert it on the fly for low tatency 1080p ;-)


----------



## Grzegorz Bieniek (Jan 14, 2021)

for general setting, which are compatible both with facebook and youtube i recomend keyframe per 2 seconds, 6000 bit/sec encoding with 1080p30. It seems facebook does not live videostreams, which do not have this 2 sec per keyframe setting.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jan 14, 2021)

Grzegorz Bieniek said:


> for general setting, which are compatible both with facebook and youtube i recomend keyframe per 2 seconds, 6000 bit/sec encoding with 1080p30. It seems facebook does not live videostreams, which do not have this 2 sec per keyframe setting.


Just curious, I thought I read about someone streaming to Facebook (who wasn't part of level up program) at 1080p, and FB would re-encode that down to 720p (as it re-encode all streams anyway for more efficient distribution). However, when I tried changing a test stream from 720p to 1080p, FB ignored the stream... change back to 720p and all was well
  This was CBR, 4500kbps, Keyframe Interval = 2, Preset=Quality, Profile = High, Psycho visual tuning enabled, B-Frames =2

I have the bandwidth, so I'd love to skip to local re-encode/re-scale and stream to FB at 1080p even if only streams out at 720p. Is this possible? any caveats/restrictions, etc to being able to do that.   or was the claim I read not accurate (or not clear, or I misunderstood)?? This isn't for gaming for me ... 

I ask this, as my recent experience would indicate your suggestion of sending 1080p to FB won't work, unless streamer is an accepted member of FB's Level Up program


----------



## Grzegorz Bieniek (Jan 15, 2021)

quote:"This was CBR, 4500kbps, Keyframe Interval = 2, Preset=Quality, Profile = High, Psycho visual tuning enabled, B-Frames =2 "
sorry i had an typo in my post. in my experience your settings seem well. 
My settings, which worked last time in december for facebook and youtube are: CBR 6000 Keyframe=2 Max Quality Profile High Lookahead and Psycho both acctivated. Max B-Frames=2.
All in 1080p30 
Maybe this is a Facebook issue. On some accounts something works and sometimes not.


----------

